# SRAM i-Motion 9 maintenance?



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

I just got a bike from a friend that I am going to fix up for another friend (who's not a biker) with an i-Motion 9 rear hub. Friend #1 rode the bike through the winter for at least one year, and there is still salt crust on the frame so I know he hasn't done any maintenance to it since then. Just wondering what people would recommend for regular maintenance before I hand the bike off to Friend #2.

For the record I'm a pretty good mechanic with a lot of tools but absolutely no experience working on internal geared hubs.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

It's not easy to service these hubs right now. SRAM hasn't provided any outlet for the drive-side dust cap (big plastic cup attached to hub between sprocket and spokes). That has to be removed to remove all the internals intact. If I was to service an im9 hub, I'd pull the internals, soak/clean in mineral spirits, drain/dry, then soak in ATF. Here's a thread on the im9, the part about correctly adjusting the cones is interesting.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=440881


----------



## watsond (Jan 15, 2010)

I have one of these hubs, but haven't had it long, only a couple rides so far, so I have not done any major service. If I recall correctly, the large dust cap on the drive side is a snug fit/press fit, and I think I read somewhere that SRAM requires that it be replaced after servicing. Essentially it gets damaged when removed, so have a spare ready. Most of the guts come out from this side. I think part of the hub can be serviced from the non drive side, but not sure how much. Is it a disc compatible hub? Look under the non drive side black plastic dust cap for the 6 bolt pattern for a disc. I believe that at a minimum, fresh oil can be added to the hub by pouring it in one of the tapped disc holes. Not sure how much, or what type though.
Let us know how you make out.

Manuals here:
http://www.sram.com/en/service/sram/tech_manuals_2010.php


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

I think it's just that the bearings are rough. It just doesn't roll smooth. Shifting seems fine, at least on the work stand. I would love to be able to at least drain and refill with fresh oil if I could.


----------

